# Spring! Really!?!



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Egad. It's a lot springier and brown-green over here. 

Interesting what a difference 200 miles west makes. 

I've run into people like that woman too... I think they are the ones who see you training your dog off leash in parks or parking lots and bring their kids or dogs over to say 'hi'. It's like what part of dog in training do they not understand...?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice shots  

Personally I think it is part of the whole 'dog park' mentality that either just does not think, possibly does not know about a working dog's drive or thinks dogs all should just get along great with each other and need to meet & greet each dog they see. I've actually had someone say to me 'Oh, you don't want the distractions?' as his dog was charging to my dog's dumbbell. 

I think the scariest for me was a man with a lab who watched me sending Faelan for a mark. He then walked over to the 2nd box launcher and set his dog free!! He thought it might interest his dog! Umm and yes, it was primed and it had a bird in it. His dog is sniffing around a loaded launcher and starting to paw it and the man is not paying attention to my yelling. Good thing Faelan's stay is so strong and I can move quickly!

On the other hand, don't you just love when you are training your dog and do an about turn and notice a wall of people and dogs watching you? Grins.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photo and sounds like a great day....but doesn't look like Spring to me....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's wishing the white stuff will melt for you so you can really get some training in. We have less than that on the ground but we still have some. Supposed to be in the 50's this week so we will see if it goes away. 

Great you got to do "some" marks.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Nice shots
> 
> On the other hand, don't you just love when you are training your dog and do an about turn and notice a wall of people and dogs watching you? Grins.


That happened on Breeze's run--but with just one guy! I turned around to pick up the bumpers to reload for Win after she had delivered the last blind and there was a guy leaning on the gate who piped out "That is soo neat." I thanked him, and chatted for a few minutes about what we were doing, and hunting.

Supposed to be warmer again today--up to about 8C, which is mid-40'sF, so it is going to start to melt and get sloppy, and then there is rain for the next three days. We already had a bunch of rain last week, so one of the fields we normally use was already flooded out, and it will only get worse with the ground still frozen. So going to get out this morning before the conditions deteriorate too much!


----------

